# Could Our Equinox Pull a trailer?



## Haylee

I looked up in my moms manual that her car (once equipt) could pull up to 3000lbs. My horse weighs about 1500(i think...) and I was wondering how much a trailer weighs. I just hope that it is strong enough, any thoughts? It is a 2008 Chevy Equinox sport.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

if its a 2 horse bumper pull trailer it should pull it fine once its equipped, in good running shape and has a good hitch. just be sure that the trailer ball has a high rated weight (ex: 3,000lb. would be better than a 800lb. ball).


----------



## Haylee

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tabbi Kat

I drive a 2008 Chevy Equinox too. My fiance builds million dollar hot rods for a living and said I would run my SUV in the ground pulling a trailer and a horse. Yes, they're equipped to pull 3000lbs... Should you pull the max weight of 3000lbs? No, unless you want to start replacing certain things quickly.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i wouldnt see problem with it if she pulled a trailer and horse short distances and every now and then, not all the time. maybe once a week if that. pulling a trailer is hard on any vehicle. and it will do some wear and tear, because pulling a trailer is hard on a transmission especially in a state like tennessee where there are many hills to climb.


----------



## Tabbi Kat

I live in the Sierra Mountains and know for a fact that the Equinox could not climb the hills out here with a trailer in tow. Lol my Equinox can barely make the climb up my driveway but that is a different story. I didn't even realize that she lived in Kansas until just now and it's pretty flat out there. I, personally, wouldn't attempt to pull a horse with a tiny little Equinox, just sayin.


----------



## Haylee

I just need to get him from the stable to 4-h and an occasional show now and then, so once a week or so would be all. Our equinox is a 6-cylinder and is pretty hardy. ( a whole lot stronger than my whimpy chevy hhr) Thank you for the info guys!


----------



## farmpony84

The equinox is my dream car. I've been waiting to buy one for 2 years now. I used to pull my old two horse bumper pull w/ my dads 4 cylinder ford ranger. I never had an issue. She whined a little going up hill but it worked fine. I wouldn't load the trailer down with 2 horses though, although I have donet hat with the old ford ranger also.


----------



## Tabbi Kat

Lol you want my Equinox? I don't like it because it doesn't have enough power for me anymore. It was a great SUV when I was living in Texas and the land was nice and flat but out here I need something with more get up and go than the little v6 this runs. I ended up buying a F350 super duty diesel to pull with and use the Equinox to drive to the city.


----------



## My Beau

I have a 2007 Equinox (which I don't like) and it'll be a cold day in hell when I pull a trailer/horses with it. It's not nearly large enough to pull and I'd worry about stopping power as well. The smallest Chevy model I would ever pull with is a Tahoe... and I'd still be more comfortable with something a bit bigger than that. Heck, we pull with a Suburban right now and going up large hills, sometimes THAT feels weak. 

I wouldn't do it... too much chance for something to go wrong, even pulling short distances.


----------



## Nanaki

if you don't have the towing package with a transmission cooler, don't bother trying. if you blow it you can kiss your warranty goodbye.


----------



## Tabbi Kat

I'm glad I'm not the only one that hates their Equinox! I agree with you 100% My Beau! I cannot even fathom attempting to pull a trailer with one.


----------



## farmpony84

I have a suburban, a 4-drive full size crew cab dually, and a camero z28. I drive about 75 miles round trip each day to work. I would like to not have to fill up my gas tank two to three times a week anymore! And with the price of the equinox I can have a fully loaded car at an affordable price. I rented the ford edge for a trip to Florida and completely fell in love so I'm thinking the equinox will be much like it...


----------



## RitzieAnn

A point nobody else mentioned.... what kind of trailer will you find that is less than 1500 pounds? It's bad to tow at capacity. You have to remember tack, feed, anything else that you bring. It adds up fast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura

I would not do it, period. There's no way I would pull any kind of trailer with a 6 cylinder anything. The issue is not how much weight it can pull, but how much weight it can stop. If you're going down a grade and need to brake and you have insufficient power in the tow vehicle, you will jack knife, it's that simple. 

Also bear in mind that the tow weight ratings for vehicles are for conventionally weighted trailers like boat trailers or flat beds. Horse trailers have a much higher tongue weight than a conventional trailer, and therefore require a beefier tow vehicle.


----------



## Ladytrails

maura said:


> I would not do it, period. There's no way I would pull any kind of trailer with a 6 cylinder anything. The issue is not how much weight it can pull, but how much weight it can stop. If you're going down a grade and need to brake and you have insufficient power in the tow vehicle, you will jack knife, it's that simple.


Maura's right. I was pulling an aluminum gooseneck with a Ford F150, empty, and had to stop suddenly. Even with electric brakes the weight of the trailer pushed the truck through a stop sign out into traffic. I thought I was going to die. If I would have had the horses I would have gone into the ravine along the road. 

It's not what you can pull, it's what you can stop, just like Maura said. 

And, horses are not like pulling a stationery object - they sway, stomp, prance, lean, and that will make the trailer move. It's not safe.


----------



## Mingiz

Yeap between the trailer and one horse. Your almost maxed out on weight it can tow. Not including the gear in trailer and vehicle. Yes it will pull it but stopping it may get hairy and it's not a good feeling when your trailer is pushing you... I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## dragy

Yes, don't do this. Get yourself an older pickup (F150, 1500). It might not be pretty but spending $1500 on a truck is better than having to replace your transmission in your Equinox. The equinox has a V6, that doesn't have the same output as a straight 6 cylinder would, plus like the other ladies mentioned, the braking ability. If you have the typical two horse steel trailer, that's a pretty heavy trailer even though it may not feel like it when you're towing it. You would easily be at capacity with your horse in there. Besides, you can just throw things like a bale of hay in the box of a truck.


----------



## Fowl Play

Don't do it! Equinox is just not equipped to haul a horse.


----------



## Polaris

As others have stated...NOT a good idea at all. The vehicle in question is simply not enough to SAFELY handle the job that you are asking it to do.

I would NEVER attempt what you are considering....not worth the risk for many reasons. :-(


----------



## barrelracer892

My grandmother has an Equinox and I wouldn't trust it hauling a horse at all. Not even a quick trip down the road. It would mess up the transmission pretty bad, not to mention the safety issues. Something that little wouldn't be able to stop a trailer easily.


----------

